# [C#] Wie kann ich auf eine Datei im Netzwerk zugreifen?



## Tom251981 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mit meinem C# Programm über Ethernet auf eine Datei auf einen anderen PC zugreifen. Das heißt, das Programm soll auf einem unabhängigen PC laufen, IP, sowie die Zugriffsrechte sind bekannt. Gibt es da ein einfaches Konstrukt? Ihr müsst mir keinen fertigen Code posten, ich wäre für einen Anstoß in die richtige Richtung schon sehr dankbar, hab bei Google recht wenig Quellen gefunden, bzw wurde nur weiter verwirrt;-)

danke schonmal im voraus

Tom


----------



## RudolfG (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben hier bei tutorials für C# und andere .NET-Sprachen ein eigenen Bereich: .NET

Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung von C#/.NET habe, kann ich mir vorstellen das du da mit der "normalen" File-Klasse, genau wie im Explorer, zugreifen kannst. Folgendes müsstest du dann als Pfad angeben:

\\IP-Adrese\Freigabe\Dateiname.txt

z. B. 127.0.0.1\Programm\TestDatei.txt

Wie gesagt, ich könnte mir das so vorstellen 

Gruß
RudolfG


----------

